# Do I include SA109 in my tax returns now that i am resident in the UK?



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

We returned to the UK to live in June 2014, so for the purposes of completing our tax returns for 2014-2015, we are now resident in the UK. However, as we were not resident for 56 days before our return, we are also filling SA109 as non residents for that period. The form does include a box to tick to indicate how many days were spent in the UK but I am now wondering if we are supposed to fill that form at all? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------

